# Would you buy a JVC DLA RS25/HD950 or RS40/x3



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Selling off my RS2 after JVC re certifies it and I've been thinking if you had the choice, 

would you buy a JVC DLA RS25/HD950 or a JVC DLA RS40/X3?

I'm still shooting on a 119" matt white 1.1 gain screen.

The 1300 ansi rating on the RS40/X3 has been shown to not to be exactly accurate. And then there's those who are complaining about light loss in the first 270 hours.

Like in the fifth element; Aziz's, LIGHT, its what its all about and then color.

And then there's the possibility of JVC led's projectors comeing out and that will evnetually solve a bunch of issues.onder:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If the lumens would be a possible issue, then just go with the RS25.

Would I buy one? Sure! :bigsmile:


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have an RS40 and love it. I was also concerned about the comments about bulbs dimming early, so I did a ton of research. I talked to trusted dealers that have sold 50-60 units and no complaints about bulb dimming. It is possible that there was a bad batch of bulbs in the beginning. If it does happen, complain to JVC, so far it appears that they are replacing bulbs that do have issues, even after the warranty period. You would most likely be happy with either the RS25 or RS40.

The first JVC model of LED projectors might have issues as well...


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

That's what I wanted to hear was someone else doing research. While my RS2 us being recertified, the tech told me he's not seeing any RS40/X3, 50's or 60's returned for this issues so its made me wonder.

The only thing I'm worried really about is IF I got a RS40 is I'll want to get that dogone emitter and some glasses and I really think I have no interest in 3d. It's a fad, right?:foottap:


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought it for 2D use, I have little interest in 3D. If I could find an emitter and decent glasses for a good price I would probably get them just to try it out, but not for the going rate right now.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

You have to take into account that a dealer isn't necessarily going to highlight any issue with a product they sell. Also unless the owner has a light meter, it's possible that they won't notice the lamp dimming: Even a drop of 40% is hard to detect unless you have a 'side by side' way of testing (like changing between two iris settings for example).

Personally I'd have an RS25 if it was cheap enough (especially as my HD350/RS10 is worth very little these days), but I have a feeling that the used values of the RS40s are going to tumble once the next range comes out. Maybe even more so if JVC change their lamp to LED (or even if they just improve the current one as that would be an admission of a problem IMHO). 

FWIW I saw the RS50 (in uncalibrated THX mode) at the UK launch and didn't really think it offered a noticable improvement over my then recently calibrated HD350 plus VideoEQ (I've now sold this poorly supported device and got a 'proper' video processor in the form of the Lumagen Mini3D). I was put down for these comments at the time, but I reckon I made the right choice...the money is better used on another of my hobbies a classic car and I've still got a decent projector setup to enjoy.  Therefore I wouldn't buy an RS40 at anything like retail price now, only an exdemo/lightly used one at a very good discount if it were my money.

Also don't make the mistake of thinking that getting a more modern JVC is going to be lifechanging...IMHO it isn't. Once the film starts you'll probably stop noticing if it's any good and if it isn't then why waste bulb life on a poor film.  Also, small improvements to the room can make more difference if the room itself isn't ideal to start with (I tripled measured ANSI contrast with my room improvements, which would be the equivalent of upgrading my HD350 to a SIM2 Lumis or similar).

Sorry for the ramble; it's a horrible rainy day in the UK and the Grand Prix isn't on for another 6 hours or more.


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Unfortunately all electronics drop in value as the next model comes out, but we aren't really buying them as an investment. I don't even want to think about all the money that I have put into my home theater over the years and the losses from selling my old equipment 

Is there any indication that the next generation JVC's will be LED based? A person might not want to jump on the 1st gen of that technology either.

You are right, the decision between the RS25 and RS40 would be greatly influenced by the price difference.

I have a meter and will continue to monitor my RS40.

The CalMAN software has very good support for the VideoEQ.

I think that I will fire up my RS40 and watch the Grand Prix as well :R


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

GeerGuy said:


> The CalMAN software has very good support for the VideoEQ.
> 
> I think that I will fire up my RS40 and watch the Grand Prix as well :R


Trouble is in my experience it's the factory support of the VideoEQ that I felt was poor...on the other hand Lumagen have continuously issued updated firmware for various issues and recently added the ability to run a 2D display in 3D mode at 60p (even though they admit that there is visible flicker doing this). As I already own an Oppo 95 3D player all I need is some 3D glasses and a sync box of some type (from Lumagen) and I can experiment with poor 3D (not unlike the current range  ).

Haven't bothered putting my HD350 on for the GP and it looks like it's not going to restart at this rate. 

I agree that we don't buy these things as an investment, but (3D not withstanding) IMHO there is little if any improvement in the PQ of the RS40 over the RS25 (and lack of CMS too on the RS40)...I wouldn't waste my money personally paying more for an RS40 unless it was a very small difference. 

I doubt that the next range will have LED lamps, but agree with you that the first gen that does (in the same way as this is the first gen 3D range) might not be a wise purchase if bought 'blind' as a preorder as many did this season. However, there will always be some that have to buy the latest thing, so at least we'll get some feedback from those early adoptors.


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't sell my RS2 on Ebay, not a nibble, nothing. Even an offer for my starting price of $1799 with 2 new JVC bulbs and a chief mount included. 

But I just got my RS2 back and :foottap:get ready for this, the tech said they did a "electrical adjustment". Sounds to me like they plugged it in and it produced a light. 

When I got it back this time, it measured 255 lumens in high lamp!:blink:

This isn't working for me.

And they kept my lens cap. WTF.

At least I'm talking with a GM and he might, might offer a trade for a newer model. Gads, what do I do if offers a RS50 when I've heard all the horror story's about the lumen drop in that model. But so has the RS40 now:doh:


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well this worked out. 

Read and heed......

After I got my RS2 back and felt I got nothing done, JVC called me and asked what they could do to help. They offered to pay to have my RS2 sent to another facility to be checked out. The other facility found it to be low, gave me another new bulb and said it was now working fine putting out around 400 lumen's in high power.

When I expressed I thouht this was still on the low side and what about those 600 lumes they advertised? Well seems those are just, whatever. I asked about whats the plus or minus range and didn't get a response BUT...

Jvc said if I really wanted a RS25 as I mentioned I might be happier if I had gotten that model as its brighter, they would hook me up with a screaming deal!:sn: And even asked I not tell. I got my RS25 today and can't wait to see the difference.

Then the question arises about the THX calibration mode. So for you fellow RS25 owner's, have you noticed any shifting in your THX mode after 100 or so hours?

As they say you should wait 100 hrs to calibrate but then what does this say about a factory calibrated THX mode with 0 hours on it?:huh: 

off to the bat cave Robin!:bigsmile:


----------

